# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  رتب سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني

## معاذ ملحم

على مر السنوات الماضية كان ارتباط سلاح الجو الملكي البريطاني وثيقا" بسلاح الجو الملكي الاردني . ففي بداية نشأة سلاحنا الجوي كان هناك العديد من القادة والمدربين من المملكة المتحدة وفي فترات لاحقة انحصر وجودهم كمستشارين . ان العلاقة التي تربطنا بالمملكة المتحدة متينة وبالرغم من ان سلاحنا الجو لا يحوى طائرات بريطانية الصنع الا ان هناك العديد من ضباط وافراد سلاح الجو الملكي الاردني يشتركون بدورات تعقد في المملكة التحدة .  
- في الستينات حضر العديد من طياري سلاح الجو الباكستاني الى الاردن للعمل كمدربين واستشاريين ( بالاضافة لمشاركتهم بالمعارك مع سلاح الجو الاسرائيلي ) ومن جانب اخر يتم سنويا" ارسال العديد من طياري سلاحنا الجو الى الباكستان للاشتراك بدورات تعقد لديهم .  
- على مر السنوات الماضية كان سلاحنا الجوي وما يزال يتسلح بمختلف انواع الطائرات منها ما هو بريطاني او امريكي او فرنسي او حتى اسباني الصنع اضافة الى كون العلاقة التي تربطنا بهذه الدولة متينة . 
- يربط مصر ، سوريا ، لبنان ، عمان و دول الخليج ارتباط قوية مع سلاح الجو الملكي الاردني فيما يخص الدورات التدريبية والتمارين . اذ يقوم سلاح الجو الملكي الاردني بتدريب عدد من ضباط وافراد الدول الشقيقة والصديقة في كافة الميادين بما فيها الطيران .  
- يشارك سلاح الجو الملكي الاردني في العديد من التمارين التي تقام بشكل دوري مع سلاح الجو الامريكي وسلاح الجو الملكي البريطاني وسلاح الجو الفرنسي وسلاح الجو الايطالي وسلاح الجو المصري وسلاح الجو التركي ويقوم ايضا" بدعوة العديد من المراقبين لحضور مثل هذه التمارين ومن بين هذه الدول الصين وعمان وقطر والامارات ومصر وماليزيا واندونيسيا . واضافة الى ما سبق يقوم سلاح الجو الملكي بالاشتراك بدورات تبادل الطيارين مع كل من المملكة المتحدة والولايات المتحدة الامريكية والباكستان وتركيا . 

**************************************************  *************** 

رتب ضباط سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني  



مشير 




فريق أول 


فريق 



لواء 


عميد 


عقيد 


 
مقدم 



رائد 



نقيب 



ملازم أول 





ملازم ثاني 




تلميذ مرشح 


**************************************************  *********** 

رتب ضباط صف سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني  



وكيل أول 



وكيل 




رقيب أول 




رقيب 






عريف






جندي أول

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thanks babe

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عراسي معاذ وأحلى صباح لنسور الوطن ونشامى ونشميات سلاح الجوي الملكي .

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلكم يا اصدقائي محمد و عبدالله على المرور 

*********************************

و إن شاء الله صديقي الغالي على قلبي يصير مرشح طيار ... وينجح بحياتوو ... وتتحقق كل امنياته

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك الف عافية معاذ ..
موضوع رائع ..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلكم جميعا على المرور

----------


## sammaclub

تهمنبغعن ةبف7غع

----------


## ابوشرار

تحيه للمقدم المهندس فيصل ابورمان .. ابوابراهيم .. انت في قلوبنا فريق باخلاقك سيدي

----------

